# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Free: Who wants a box of random things?

## amy31416

So, I have a box in which I can put random things like spices, etc. It is allegedly an uncrushable box. When I send it to you, I want you to empty it and send it to another forum member with other stuff (or put the items back in that you know you won't use.)

I've been fortunate enough to have someone help me out when I needed it, so I'd like to do the same.

First to respond will get said box.  Send a PM with any preferences and I'll try to meet it.

----------


## tod evans

All I really need is some good luck and peace of mind....

Seeing as how I seem to have lost my mind about the same time as my luck they might be in the same place?

Do you have them? If so I'll gladly pay the freight, shouldn't be much as I never had much mind or luck...

Cool idea though!

----------


## amy31416

> All I really need is some good luck and peace of mind....
> 
> Seeing as how I seem to have lost my mind about the same time as my luck they might be in the same place?
> 
> Do you have them? If so I'll gladly pay the freight, shouldn't be much as I never had much mind or luck...
> 
> Cool idea though!


I'll give it some thought and see what I can come up with.

----------

